# will not power up



## holmdoggie (May 28, 2013)

Hi...

I have an H-23-700 DVR unit and last night it just quit. I called Directv and they are replacing it but I want to try to get my unit working again. It acts like it has a blown fuse. It just stopped working and will not power up at all. No lights... just dead in the box. I pulled the case off and near the power supply it says "replace fuse as marked" but I do not see or understand how to rplace teh fuse. It appears that the fuse circuit is soldered in or it is hidden somewhere so its not easy to do.

Can someone please advise this wheelchair user on what I might try to do. THANK YOU!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Can you post photo?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is the HR23 leased or owned? if it leased, you need to send it back to DirecTV


----------



## holmdoggie (May 28, 2013)

PCampbell,

here you go... let me know if this answers your question...

Thanks

Holmdoggie


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine did the same thing last week. No smell, nothing. Worked when I went to bed and dead when I got up the next day.
They replaced it for me. Luckily I got an HR24.


----------



## holmdoggie (May 28, 2013)

I have a new one on the way too... I just wanted to try and save all the info on this one


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

There isn't a fuse that you can replace. I know because I had the same problem with my owned HR23 but in my case I could see the fried resistor and scorch marks on the circuit board.

I can tell you that there are no serviceable parts on that power supply. Even if there was a fuse to replace that won't fix whatever caused the problem in the first place

I do have to say that if that's a leased DVR it's a bad idea to open it. Whether owned or leased, your only solution is to get the replacement.

Mike


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

In the old days of TV repair low cost sets user a resistor as a fuse. If it is not a lease I would remove the board and look for a bad solder joint at the resistor and the diodes. It is easyer to let Directv send a new DVR.


----------



## holmdoggie (May 28, 2013)

OK... thanks... I didn't think I could fix it... I wonder if I can save the shows on the hard drive if I remove it and hook it up to another unit or a PC? I owned the DVR and they don't want it back... so that's not an issue. they told me to pitch it if I wanted.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

holmdoggie said:


> OK... thanks... I didn't think I could fix it... I wonder if I can save the shows on the hard drive if I remove it and hook it up to another unit or a PC? I owned the DVR and they don't want it back... so that's not an issue. they told me to pitch it if I wanted.


Your recordings will only work on that DVR - sorry.

As for a fix - if you are a tinkering kind of guy, and seems that you are, you could buy another 23-700 off of ebay for parts and then just swap power supplies.... Assuming you can find one on ebay that has a working power supply.

If you know anyone that is an electronics 'geek' your power supply could be repaired - and usually inexpensively - by the right kind of electronics tinkering kind of person...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

holmdoggie said:


> OK... thanks... I didn't think I could fix it... I wonder if I can save the shows on the hard drive if I remove it and hook it up to another unit or a PC? I owned the DVR and they don't want it back... so that's not an issue. they told me to pitch it if I wanted.


The recordings are keyed to that receiver ID so you can't watch them on any other DVR.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Your recordings will only work on that DVR - sorry.
> 
> As for a fix - if you are a tinkering kind of guy, and seems that you are, you could buy another 23-700 off of ebay for parts and then just swap power supplies.... Assuming you can find one on ebay that has a working power supply.
> 
> If you know anyone that is an electronics 'geek' your power supply could be repaired - and usually inexpensively - by the right kind of electronics tinkering kind of person...


I'm not sure that's such a good idea. There's no way of knowing what caused the problem. It may not even be the power supply. All the HR23s I've seen with bad power supplies had smoked components and scorched boards.

Mike


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm not sure that's such a good idea. There's no way of knowing what caused the problem. It may not even be the power supply. All the HR23s I've seen with bad power supplies had smoked components and scorched boards.
> 
> Mike


Only a good idea for the tweakers!


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I had the same problem -- seems like there are a lot of HR23-700 having that problem lately. I lucked out too they sent me a HR24 to replace it.
George


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

What's one of the top Google Suggestions when you start to type in HR23? :-/


----------



## MrDagoRed (Jun 1, 2013)

Same thing happened to one of my HR23-700's yesterday. Watched all night, woke up yesterday morning, and nothing. I lost complete seasons of shows that I was saving until my Son got home from school. DirecTV sent me another HR23-700 that was even older than the one I had. Based on the number of failures I'm seeing reported lately, these things may only have about a 4 year life span.

I did check out the PSU, and the high voltage seems to be working fine, so the fuse is good (red cylinder in picture). I measured 160V into the multitap, but nothing on the low voltage side. I replaced a couple of iffy capacitors, but that didn't help. One strange thing I noticed that may or may not be a problem is that the 12V pin on the motherboard is shunted to ground. I'm not sure if this caused the PSU problem, or not. It would be nice to know if this was the same in a working unit, but I'm not going to open up a good box just to test it.

I would have felt better if they had sent me an HR24 instead.


----------

